# Don Giovanni: Opera Film



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Nothing much to say. Just tell me what you think of this:


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, I have both the DVD and recording of this film, so I guess I must like it


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Ruggero Raimondi is my favourite "dissolute old roué" (as opposed to licentious youth) Don. I first saw this film in the eighties in a cinema in Notting hill, bought the video and CD, then the DVD, then the remastered DVD. So I guess I must like it too.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

don't care for opera "movies", only live filmed opera like Met and Glyndebourne stuff.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Itullian said:


> don't care for opera "movies", only live filmed opera like Met and Glyndebourne stuff.


Really? I like them. I think they should turn Stockhausen's "Licht" cycle into them.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

They haven't even recorded all of them yet (afaik), steady on.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

In fact, if I'm not mistaken, Mittwoch and Sonntag haven't even been staged yet.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> In fact, if I'm not mistaken, Mittwoch and Sonntag haven't even been staged yet.


There should be a Stockhausen festival where they perform all seven operas in one week.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

That would be great, they could also have walk-in matinee concerts of various Stocky pieces. The Huddersfield Contemporary Music Festival in 2008 had a few of those, they lasted six hours and you could come and go as you wanted throughout that time.


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

The Losey film of Don Giovanni is in my humble opinion the best of its type. I can say that Don Giovanni has always been a favourite opera of mine (to see in the theatre anyway) and i have many recordings on both DVD and Cd.

I saw this for the first time on VHS and i was taken aback by the quality. I 'really' understood the opera after watching this. The lyp-syncing is not so bad as in others and i think it dates rather well.

I would not hesitate to buy/watch this again.

I thought there is a new Don 'film' coming out soon???? Not sure if its name is changing


----------



## rsmithor (Jun 30, 2011)

*Kasper Holten's film "JUAN" in one word is "Awesome*

Kasper Holten's 2010 film "JUAN" in one word is "Awesome"... Don Giovanni abridged, yes... but no lip syncing here, the singers were fitted with blue tooth ear buds feeding them Mozart's score... this film is modern, it has non stop action. It feels sexy, the English translation, cheeky... Having seen "Juan" on blu-ray, I should note it's coded Region 2 - Europe and to play in the US it needs a Region Free Blu-Ray Player. I hope the "Juan" blu-ray will USA release date soon... It's a must have...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Yashin said:


> The Losey film of Don Giovanni is in my humble opinion the best of its type. I can say that Don Giovanni has always been a favourite opera of mine (to see in the theatre anyway) and i have many recordings on both DVD and Cd.
> 
> I saw this for the first time on VHS and i was taken aback by the quality. I 'really' understood the opera after watching this. The lyp-syncing is not so bad as in others and i think it dates rather well.
> 
> ...


Whoa! Judging from that trailer it looks like it is one going to be one hell of a Don Giovanni. I have always inagined that opera was terrific for a more 21st century style production, and there it is as a movie. Do you know what orchestra is playing and who conducts it?


----------



## notreally (Oct 25, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Do you know what orchestra is playing and who conducts it?


Concerto Copenhagen, Lars Ulrik Mortensen


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Most boring adaptation I've ever seen. Not even the good singing saves it. It misses the humour and somehow... Don G. doesn't work in all those big spaces. I love it best on an intimate little stage. Also, lamest Hell scene ever.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

rsmithor said:


> Kasper Holten's 2010 film "JUAN" in one word is "Awesome"... Don Giovanni abridged, yes... but no lip syncing here, the singers were fitted with blue tooth ear buds feeding them Mozart's score... this film is modern, it has non stop action. It feels sexy, the English translation, cheeky... Having seen "Juan" on blu-ray, I should note it's coded Region 2 - Europe and to play in the US it needs a Region Free Blu-Ray Player. I hope the "Juan" blu-ray will USA release date soon... It's a must have...
> 
> View attachment 2859
> 
> ...


I've seen half the film, and I can't say I like it. The singing seems to be very mediocre, and it looks too Hollywoodblockbuster-ish. Can't stand the English libretto/script neither.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

eorrific said:


> I've seen half the film, and I can't say I like it. The singing seems to be very mediocre, and it looks too Hollywoodblockbuster-ish. Can't stand the English libretto/script neither.


I've seen the lot, and I tend to agree. And wayyyyy too many cuts to make it fit in with the concept. I WAS going to buy it, thank goodness I saw it first, even Christopher Maltman wasn't enough to rescue it. I did love the Leporello though.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Sieglinde said:


> Most boring adaptation I've ever seen. Not even the good singing saves it. It misses the humour and somehow... Don G. doesn't work in all those big spaces. I love it best on an intimate little stage. Also, lamest Hell scene ever.


Actually this contains the lamest hell scene ever. DG dragged to hell by... a small wooden statue on a coffee table.


----------

